# The Horowitz periods



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A friend emailed me this.









Transferred as an image, because I couldn't find another way. The guy is a Horowitz fan from silent movie days - - - well, not quite that far back. He collected bootleg recordings of his concerts from cassette recorder days, many of which I transferred to CD-R for him. Some of those recordings were... very not good sound. He cherished them anyway.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I am so glad to hear PetrB is doing well! So hi to him for me, and we all wish him our blessings


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

meh .


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, I like . . . and .

But not so much . . or .


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

SeptimalTritone said:


> I am so glad to hear PetrB is doing well! So hi to him for me, and we all wish him our blessings




Haven't heard from Petr lately. This email is from a different musician-friend, never a Talk Classical member.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I discovered that the links don't work inside the GIF. Shoulda known they wouldn't. Sorry 'bout that. Here's the one for the concert containing the Op.101.






and for the Standchen:






That old LP link doesn't meet my recording quality standard.


----------

